
Is Chrome browser's Google homepage lock-in anti-competitive? - jlj
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!starred/chrome/xrFWcfj0G_E
======
warrenm
The post is 5+ years old (May 2012)

Has this even been a thing since then?

